# IK skeg



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I bought this skeg kit and put it on my tomcat tandem... it's easy to put on and take off... I do a fair mix of floating the river and paddling the lakes and fishing. 
It does great on the lakes and you can flat out move with it.. we run two people and can move fast and straight enough to troll spinners behind the boat no problem..

https://www.austinkayak.com/product...Giz_VFxqXO2w6AI4tj547rdPvFHPpwWRoC8e8QAvD_BwE


----------



## briandburns (Jan 12, 2010)

jgrebe said:


> Anybody with experience on this subject?


Check out Sheena's video from Aire, installing the removable skeg on a whitewater IK.:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msuEIOaXZDI


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

+1 on watching that video... made installing the skeg i posted a breeze. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Cambo5150 (Mar 22, 2017)

I have 4 IK's, all have removable skegs. It makes these IK's very versatile boats. Yes, Ik's don't track well, but the skegs help quite a bit. I don't own a tributary but here's a pick of a skeg I attached to an NRS Outlaw.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow. Good advice, no attitude from people who have actually done this! What's up with the Buzz? Thanks everybody, that looks like the way to go


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

I installed one like Sheena does in the video on my Tomcat Tandem, and my Sawtooth came with a removable skeg already installed. They do make a big difference on flat water. I lost the one off my Tomcat once, however, when doing a backing maneuver over some barely submerged lava protrusions in Sparks Lake near my home. Pushed it right out of the pocket, and I didn't notice it was gone until I got back to the ramp. Since it was almost dark, I went back the next day to retrace my strokes and found it in about three feet of water in a little narrow channel. I haven't done it, but might be a good idea to figure out some way to attach it with cord to the boat in case it comes out of the pocket. Since it is aluminum, it goes straight to the bottom unlike a plastic fin. Has anybody figured out a way to do that efficiently?


----------

